# ضرورى جداا جدا جدا



## mahm00ud (7 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ... اخوكم مهندس حديث من مصر 
اريد ان اعرف جهة الاعتماد للماركات التالية ويا ريت الموردين فى مصر .... وجزاكم الله خير
TYCO >>>>> ul/fm or LPC
ANSUL >>>>>>>> ul /fm or LPC 
LPG >>>>>>>>>>>>> ul /fm or LPC
siemense >>>>>>>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
kidde >>>>>>>>>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
cooper >>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
NOTIFIER >>>>>>>>>>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
MIRCOM >>>>>>>>>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
SIMPLEX >>>>>>>>>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
FIRE KILL >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
THORN >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>ul /fm or LPC
يا ريت الرد علشان محتاجه ضرورى .. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## toktok66 (7 يناير 2015)

الموضوع مش كده - انت يتلاقي سياره وهي هي نفس السياره من نفس الشركه وبنفس الاسم في الخليج واوروبا وامريكا والصين - لان المصنع اللي بيعملها بيحقق مواصفات التصنيع المطلوبه لكل بلد او منطقه - يعني انت ممكن تلاقي براند من اللي انت كاتبهم دول بتحقق كل الشروط بس وانت بتطلب بتقول عاوزها مطابقه لكذا وهمه هيعملوا المطلوب ويجيبولك اعتماد للحاجه المطلوبه -يعني انت بسهوله تقدر تدخل موقع كل شركه من دول وتشوف همه قادرين يحققوا ايه في شروط التصنيع وجوجل مخلاش حاجه


----------



## mahm00ud (7 يناير 2015)

تمام انا فاهمك بس مثلا معروف اى ماركه من دول منتجاتها متوافرة فى مصر مثلا محققه اى اعتماد ؟؟ فاهم ؟؟؟ 
ودا ال انا عايز اعرفه دلوقتى علشان واقف عليه فى الشغل :]


----------



## toktok66 (7 يناير 2015)

شغل الحريق في مصر. معظمه ul/fm بس ممكن برضع ميبقاش معتمد خااالص فده حسب مواصفه المشروع


----------

